# About time for a lab



## WOODIE13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Meet Odin, 4 weeks old, get him NOV 23rd.  The adventure begins.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 23, 2016)

Now that's a cute face 

Oh and I am talkin about the puppy 


Enjoy Odin


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, my buddy went with me, two stood out, a yellow female and him.  Not whiney, tail wagging, alert and social.  He ended up with her.


----------



## sjrwinder (Oct 24, 2016)

Every waterfowler shoud have a best freind.Then there are some like me who have had more than they have fingers or toes. But I'm  on my last one. Yours looks like a keeper. Best of luck many memories to come.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 24, 2016)

nice puppy. Old dog trainer like you will do a good Job.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful Puppy!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 27, 2016)

Beautiful pup Mel! You won't know how you got by with out one when he starts picking up your birds!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smiley said:


> Beautiful pup Mel! You won't know how you got by with out one when he starts picking up your birds!



I hear you brother


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 30, 2016)

Got him this past Sunday, been working the rapport, truck, dog socialization and gun fire familiarization from a distance.

Grandkids love him, oldest even gave him his teddy from when he was little.  

9 WKS old


----------



## Dub (Nov 30, 2016)

Boss....you are tearing my nerves up with those pics.


Awesomeness curled up there.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 30, 2016)

Next in order is get him use to the duck boat, kayaks and a pigeon shoot this summer after I get him solid on gunfire.

His father points as well, saw that a few times with the duck wing, he locks up.  Maybe time for grouse


----------



## Woadie (Dec 7, 2016)

My wife and I are about to get a chocolate female lab at the first of the year.   I can't wait.  I've read water dog and the wildrose book.  Hopefully I can make a semblance of a duck dog .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2016)

Woadie, a word of advice (from experience) ditch water dog and wildrose.  Look at Bill Hillman for all needs puppy and then step up to Evan Graham Smartworks for basic and advanced training.  If you wanna go a little further, Mike Lardy.


----------



## Woadie (Dec 8, 2016)

Good deal.  I'll denfinately do that.  Thanks for the heads up.   What was your experience with those two books?


----------

